# Output Sounds SIGNAL - Something New March 31st



## Dryden.Chambers (Mar 18, 2015)

http://outputsounds.com/


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: Output Sounds Something New March 31st*

They do have some nice marketing going on. only one product but they sure have milked it.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: Output Sounds Something New March 31st*



gsilbers @ Wed Mar 18 said:


> They do have some nice marketing going on. only one product but they sure have milked it.



That would bug me if that one product wasn't exceptionally good.


----------



## catsass (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: Output Sounds Something New March 31st*

I love the Rev and use it frequently.
I'm looking forward to the big reveal on the 31st. 
Maybe the new product plays everything _sideways_. Sid_!_ :lol:


----------



## feck (Mar 18, 2015)

Sounds like a dedicated arp machine to me. Something I've been waiting for someone to do!


----------



## benmrx (Mar 18, 2015)

*Re: Output Sounds Something New March 31st*

I'm (most likely) snagging this right away. Really looking forward to more info. 

I absolutely LOVE REV. I use it almost everything. Little tip... It's great for non-reverse sounds too.


----------



## catsass (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Output Sounds Something New March 31st*

My credit card is quivering in anticipation of tomorrow's big announcement... :D


----------



## snowleopard (Mar 30, 2015)

I think the timing is perfect. Let's be honest and say Omnisphere 2's new reverse feature could really put a dent into Rev. This helps keep them at the forefront.


----------



## catsass (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Output Sounds Something New March 31st*

Signal has arrived!

http://outputsounds.com/products/signal/


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 31, 2015)

Holy Moly - looks very well conceived and executed from a first impression.

Dagnammit...


----------



## Astronaut FX (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Output Sounds Something New March 31st*

Holy crap, a refund policy! That alone is innovative.


----------



## mk282 (Mar 31, 2015)

It's huge! O_O


----------



## catsass (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Output Sounds Something New March 31st*



Tone Deaf @ Tue Mar 31 said:


> Holy crap, a refund policy! That alone is innovative.


Yes. I had to read that twice myself. It will be interesting to see how they plan to effectively implement this.

EDIT: Oops. The Licensing Agreement lays it all out quite well.

http://outputsounds.com/company/licensing-agreement/


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 31, 2015)

any coupon codes out there?


----------



## mk282 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Output Sounds Something New March 31st*



catsass @ 31.3.2015 said:


> Tone Deaf @ Tue Mar 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap, a refund policy! That alone is innovative.
> ...



They have had this policy ever since REV was released, it's not new...


----------



## Reegs (Mar 31, 2015)

Is the mixing desk in the video included? :D

Looks very cool.


----------



## benmrx (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Output Sounds Something New March 31st*

Wow. This is impressive. Both from a sonic standpoint and the fact that (IMO) they've pushed the Kontakt scripting engine to new heights. I LOOOOVE that they recorded round robins to keep the pulses organic, and the tagging system is laid out really well IMO. And 40GB?! Should keep users busy for a while! 

I'm not sure how they manage the refund policy..., but holy crap I wish more developers would catch on to that idea. Oops, nevermind. Checked the link in the above post. 

Anyone taken the plunge yet? Would love to hear some real world user feedback.


----------



## catsass (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Output Sounds Something New March 31st*



mk282 @ Tue Mar 31 said:


> catsass @ 31.3.2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Tone Deaf @ Tue Mar 31 said:
> ...



Ah, yes. Implemented for Rev - January 2015. Very cool!


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Output Sounds Something New March 31st*

And always, when you think you got everything you need and even everything you want comes the next big thing round the corner and says

"YOU NEED ME!" "SURRENDER!" "RESISTANCE IS FUTILE!"


and I will 

o=< 

For a long time the first demo of something new that really catches me. And i was looking for a dedicated "pluckering" tool for sooo long.


----------



## benmrx (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Output Sounds Something New March 31st*

Oooh. In the tag browser I see catagories for both 'percussive' and 'ticks'. In the 'instruments' section there's claps, shakers, anvils, sticks and found percussion. Really stoked to see this is for both tonal and non-tonal pulses.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi boss, I'm available for overtime : )


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Output Sounds Something New March 31st*



benmrx @ Tue Mar 31 said:


> Oooh. In the tag browser I see catagories for both 'percussive' and 'ticks'. In the 'instruments' section there's claps, shakers, anvils, sticks and found percussion. Really stoked to see this is for both tonal and non-tonal pulses.



That's the sort of thing that really appeals to me too - it looks very practical, quick to find stuff, quick to tweak.

And I agree with you Sid. My eyes have been superglued to Omni 2, and this product falls into the category of nice-to-have and not essential. But its about as enticing and thought-through as a non-essential product can be.... crucially, even with the mighty Omni, I can see myself actually using it.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Output Sounds Something New March 31st*

Just looking through the vids for this, but if anyone wants a similar thing on a budget - LFO tool or any of sinevibe's gate plugins will get you very close...


----------



## catsass (Mar 31, 2015)

gsilbers @ Tue Mar 31 said:


> any coupon codes out there?


I just received an email from Output with a special deal for Rev owners - $179 through April 3rd.


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 31, 2015)

Is this Kontakt or Reaktor based? based off of the fonts and lack of a Kontakt menu bar in the videos makes me think its Reaktor based, if so then not my cup of tea lol.....

-DJ


----------



## catsass (Mar 31, 2015)

Daniel James @ Tue Mar 31 said:


> Is this Kontakt or Reaktor based? based off of the fonts and lack of a Kontakt menu bar in the videos makes me think its Reaktor based, if so then not my cup of tea lol.....
> 
> -DJ



Kontakt.


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 31, 2015)

catsass @ Tue Mar 31 said:


> Daniel James @ Tue Mar 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this Kontakt or Reaktor based? based off of the fonts and lack of a Kontakt menu bar in the videos makes me think its Reaktor based, if so then not my cup of tea lol.....
> ...



Hey can you point me to where it says that. On the site it does mention Kontakt Player but its right under the section that is talking about the bundle with Rev so it could just mean that you need Kontakt for Rev. It doesnt say anywhere else that Kontakt is required. I hope its Kontakt tho, it looks good, and I really am not a fan of Reaktor.

-DJ


----------



## catsass (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: Output Sounds Something New March 31st*



Daniel James @ Tue Mar 31 said:


> Hey can you point me to where it says that.


Getting Started Video Descriptions now include Signal (Add to Library, Batch Resave...)
http://outputsounds.com/support/#getting-started


----------



## mk282 (Mar 31, 2015)

Says it all in System Requirements on the bottom of the Signal product page, Daniel...


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 31, 2015)

mk282 @ Tue Mar 31 said:


> Says it all in System Requirements on the bottom of the Signal product page, Daniel...



Haha that wasnt there when I checked earlier...and I checked XD

Awesome though, bought.

-DJ


----------



## catsass (Mar 31, 2015)

Daniel James @ Tue Mar 31 said:


> mk282 @ Tue Mar 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Says it all in System Requirements on the bottom of the Signal product page, Daniel...
> ...



Yes indeed. That statement is a fresh addition.


----------



## woodsdenis (Mar 31, 2015)

Daniel James @ Tue Mar 31 said:


> mk282 @ Tue Mar 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Says it all in System Requirements on the bottom of the Signal product page, Daniel...
> ...



Video DJ ? Potentially it could be awesome, I didn't think any of the sounds he was using to walkthrough were anything that couldn't be done easily elsewhere. Not knocking , I have Rev and its awesome and with that pedigree I expect the same, and would love to hear a brief patch run through.


----------



## Daniel James (Mar 31, 2015)

Holy shit this library is awesome...what the fuck this came out of nowhere.

Anyone know how to assign custom macros though. Couldn't see anything in the help section. 

-DJ


----------



## Guy Rowland (Mar 31, 2015)

Daniel James @ Tue Mar 31 said:


> Holy shit this library is awesome...what the fuck this came out of nowhere.
> 
> Anyone know how to assign custom macros though. Couldn't see anything in the help section.
> 
> -DJ



Check the 12 min walkthrough on the site, there was a bit about that near the end I think.


----------



## benmrx (Mar 31, 2015)

DJ - +1 to a short walkthrough if you have time.


----------



## Output (Mar 31, 2015)

Daniel James @ Tue Mar 31 said:


> Anyone know how to assign custom macros though. Couldn't see anything in the help section.
> 
> -DJ



Hi Daniel, thanks for your feedback! Currently you can bypass or change the direction and ranges of macro parameters. We are working on an update for a developers version where it will be possible to add and remove macro parameters.

- Jay, Output Support


----------



## R. Soul (Mar 31, 2015)

The sound in that video was just too good. 
Can't really justify spending on libraries like this now, but it certainly caught my eye...and tickled my ears.


----------



## anp27 (Mar 31, 2015)

Demo video production value: 10/10 =o


----------



## benmrx (Mar 31, 2015)

Downloading now.


----------



## catsass (Mar 31, 2015)

Ah, hell...
Why prolong the inevitable? Purchased. Downloading now.


----------



## Sid Francis (Mar 31, 2015)

Just watched the walkthrough: wow! Seems as if even the older ones like me could build own rhythms in short time. Everything seems so thought thru and logical: great!


----------



## chrysshawk (Mar 31, 2015)

+1 on they have got some impressive marketing going on, which is why I thought REV was just another hyped product when that came out. 

But then I got REV and it's just so practical and user friendly, it's very hard not to reach for it in any given project!

Although I am really not particularly interested in anything on the market right now, I think this + Omni2 are at the top of the list.


----------



## milamu (Apr 1, 2015)

Any audio demos of signal?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## blougui (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm wondering about he number of sound sources : it's 25+25 ?
50 is not that much for 40 gig, so I guess round robins come into play here - and one could argue that REV doen't need a Guiness book of sources to sounds incredibly versatile.
So another quesion: How are perc laid out : found percs are multiple sources laid on the (almost) whole range of the keyboard ?
Thanx !

Anyway anyhow, it looks and sounds very promissing and quite in the zeitgeist.

- Erik


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 1, 2015)

Right I bit the bullet and bought it, hopefully an honest review.

Does it do anything that hasn't or can't be done with a multitude of other VST,FX,Midi FX. No, in the same way that Rev didn't do anything revolutionary either except both of these products wrap up ease of use and a fabulous sound. I really does sound great and very good and innovative programming. It is similar to Omnisphere in a lot of ways but what you are paying for here is a completely different sound source, excellent sound design and an interface obviously driven towards sequenced rhythms.

Always with Kontakt you are contained by their FX no matter how you dress them up.

Please devs let us use our own samples, this would really make this a must have. I like it and won't be returning it but this isn't for everyone. I bought it on their existing reputation , I think a walkthrough hi lighting some signature sounds would be great, and a rating system !!!! there is a lot in here


----------



## Ozymandias (Apr 1, 2015)

woodsdenis @ Wed Apr 01 said:


> Please devs let us use our own samples, this would really make this a must have.



Damn, that's a pity. I was going to ask about this. Watching the walkthrough my first thought was: Wow - this looks like a great script/UI. I wonder if you can use it on your own samples...

For sound design-y/hybrid libraries, this is quite a big deal. It's one of the main reasons I picked up eDNA "Earth", for example.


----------



## kotori (Apr 1, 2015)

Ozymandias @ Wed Apr 01 said:


> I was going to ask about this. Watching the walkthrough my first thought was: Wow - this looks like a great script/UI. I wonder if you can use it on your own samples...


If you know how to edit and tweak the mapping of Kontakt instruments it shouldn't be impossible to swap some of the shipped samples for samples of your own (the same way it's done for any other Kontakt library). If you decide to do this I would recommend using the same sample durations and loop settings as the original samples and just swap the contents of the groups but keep the groups themselves.

/Nils


----------



## benmrx (Apr 1, 2015)

*EDIT: This was complete user error. It's explained a couple posts down.*

QUESTION To anyone else with the library already:

I'm getting a click/pop on the first initial keypress with most of the sound sources (both instruments and synths), but only on the first initial keypress. For example, if I load up the celeste and use the sequencer, I get a click/pop when I first hit the key, but if I hold the key down and let the sequence run the following notes don't have any clicks/pops. 

It doesn't seem (or sound) like an issue with the sample editing, but more with the initial attack envelope. 

I've tried it with both AU and VST versions of Kontakt 5.4.2 

It's MUCH less noticable when running through most of the presets. I didn't notice it at first but when I tried to make a simple 'pulse' with the celeste and piano it became more obvious.

That said...., I've got to say this library just pure awesome in every way. The sounds, the GUI, layout, everything. The (auto updating) tagging browser is something I didn't think you could do in Kontakt. I really hope other developers start going this route.


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 1, 2015)

benmrx @ Wed Apr 01 said:


> QUESTION To anyone else with the library already:
> 
> I'm getting a click/pop on the first initial keypress with most of the sound sources (both instruments and synths), but only on the first initial keypress. For example, if I load up the celeste and use the sequencer, I get a click/pop when I first hit the key, but if I hold the key down and let the sequence run the following notes don't have any clicks/pops.
> 
> ...



Havent noticed it here, just inited and used the celeste with a Step Seq. Try bringing down the first vertical bar in the step seq as this will accentuate the first initial hit on any source.


----------



## benmrx (Apr 1, 2015)

You know.... I can be an idiot sometimes. Not always..., but definitely sometimes. I think there's just something going with the macros or FX in the default patch that gets loaded when you first launch Signal: 001.Soo Epic 

If you take that patch, turn off the 2nd channel, then turn off both rhythm engines in the first channel, don't touch any macro faders and load the celeste, or any other sound source I get clicks. This just happened to be the idiodic way in which I was checking out the sound sources. 

If I load the 'Init' patch (ba-dump-bump), or pretty much any other patch I get no clicks. I'll edit my initial post, but still leave it just in case someone else out there runs into it. 

FWIW, the way in which the patch 001.Soo Epic initially loads there aren't any clicks. You only get clicks if you screw it up like I did. 

Thanks for looking into it woodsdenis!


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 1, 2015)

benmrx @ Wed Apr 01 said:


> You know.... I can be an idiot sometimes. Not always..., but definitely sometimes. I think there's just something going with the macros or FX in the default patch that gets loaded when you first launch Signal: 001.Soo Epic
> 
> If you take that patch, turn off the 2nd channel, then turn off both rhythm engines in the first channel, don't touch any macro faders and load the celeste, or any other sound source I get clicks. This just happened to be the idiodic way in which I was checking out the sound sources.
> 
> ...



Ok my turn to be dumb, I have loaded the init patch, how do you assign macros to various parameters. In the init they are all off.


----------



## benmrx (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm thinking this is what DJ was talking about. Seems like the majority of the Macro functions are sort of 'hard-coded' into the presets. 



Output @ Tue Mar 31 said:


> Daniel James @ Tue Mar 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know how to assign custom macros though. Couldn't see anything in the help section.
> ...


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 1, 2015)

benmrx @ Thu Apr 02 said:


> I'm thinking this is what DJ was talking about. Seems like the majority of the Macro functions are sort of 'hard-coded' into the presets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHA Tx for that, now that should be in the ordinary version. The Macros are essential for a lot of things.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 1, 2015)

Askaudio review:
http://tinyurl.com/ntxys6v


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Apr 1, 2015)

Is there any way to save your favourite presets? I find it frustrating to go through 500 presets and then I can't save or mark the ones I like immediately. There is a "user" folder inside the browser but I don't know how to put anything in there. There doesn't seem to be a manual either (what a great idea :roll: ).


----------



## tabulius (Apr 1, 2015)

Bought this yesterday but I haven't got time to try it out. I'm eager to test Signal today.

One thing I thought would be great: CUSTOM SAMPLES IMPORT! This would offer so many exciting options. Or did I miss that feature?


----------



## benmrx (Apr 1, 2015)

Guido Negraszus @ Wed Apr 01 said:


> Is there any way to save your favourite presets? I find it frustrating to go through 500 presets and then I can't save or mark the ones I like immediately. There is a "user" folder inside the browser but I don't know how to put anything in there. There doesn't seem to be a manual either (what a great idea :roll: ).



When you go to save a preset, it automatically puts it in the user folder. You'll see it's already highlighted within all the tags. It's mentioned in the walkthru also with a little more detail.


----------



## phil_wc (Apr 2, 2015)

tabulius @ Wed Apr 01 said:


> One thing I thought would be great: CUSTOM SAMPLES IMPORT! This would offer so many exciting options. Or did I miss that feature?


Yeh, I agree.
or can we tweak them? :roll:


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Apr 2, 2015)

benmrx @ 2nd April 2015 said:


> Guido Negraszus @ Wed Apr 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any way to save your favourite presets? I find it frustrating to go through 500 presets and then I can't save or mark the ones I like immediately. There is a "user" folder inside the browser but I don't know how to put anything in there. There doesn't seem to be a manual either (what a great idea :roll: ).
> ...



Mmh, doesn't work. If I click "save preset" the preset saves into "user" like you said but I can't then select those presets. I see them in "user" but when I click on it nothing happens and I just keep hearing the preset from what I had at the time loaded.


----------



## mk282 (Apr 2, 2015)

tabulius @ 2.4.2015 said:


> One thing I thought would be great: CUSTOM SAMPLES IMPORT! This would offer so many exciting options. Or did I miss that feature?



As Nils replied above:




kotori @ 1.4.2015 said:


> Ozymandias @ Wed Apr 01 said:
> 
> 
> > I was going to ask about this. Watching the walkthrough my first thought was: Wow - this looks like a great script/UI. I wonder if you can use it on your own samples...
> ...




You can do this with ANY Kontakt library that has unlocked instrument edit mode... Basics of using Kontakt, you know?


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 2, 2015)

mk282 @ Thu Apr 02 said:


> tabulius @ 2.4.2015 said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I thought would be great: CUSTOM SAMPLES IMPORT! This would offer so many exciting options. Or did I miss that feature?
> ...



Heh but not as easy as it sounds depending on how complex the groupings are. You can really mess things up if you dont know what you are doing....or lol have one RR be your custom sample and the rest be a piano for example. It would be cool if there was one obviously empty group which we could drag custom sounds into. But as it is right now the library is pretty awesome, cant wait to see it grow!

-DJ


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 2, 2015)

Just watched your vid DJ, great stuff as usual. I agree with you, 1gb of raw synth waves would a long way in this library , RR are great but not essential in this kind of thing. 
And please enable the macros, or even have them pre assigned and we could turn them off as required. I suppose you could use a preset with a ton of macros , turn off the sources and pulses and sabe that as an alternative init.


----------



## Ozymandias (Apr 2, 2015)

Daniel James @ Thu Apr 02 said:


> Heh but not as easy as it sounds depending on how complex the groupings are. You can really mess things up if you dont know what you are doing....



Yes, some instruments just don't play nice with user samples (putting your own loops through Heavyocity scripts, for example).


----------



## blougui (Apr 2, 2015)

> Just watched your vid DJ, great stuff as usual. I agree with you, 1gb of raw synth waves would a long way in this library , RR are great but not essential in this kind of thing.



What vid are talking about ? Can't see it on YT channel. thanx !

Erik


----------



## tabulius (Apr 2, 2015)

Guy Rowland @ Tue Mar 31 said:


> Daniel James @ Tue Mar 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Holy shit this library is awesome...what the fuck this came out of nowhere.
> ...



I checked it but it seems there is no way to add custom macros? In the video you could just edit the ones that came with the patch.

When I started to edit the "init" patch I also noticed that I can't add any custom macros?

EDIT: Oh this was already answered earlier. I hope this is updated soon.


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 2, 2015)

blougui @ Thu Apr 02 said:


> > Just watched your vid DJ, great stuff as usual. I agree with you, 1gb of raw synth waves would a long way in this library , RR are great but not essential in this kind of thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I livestreamed my first look at the library, you can see it here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSd-riKCG_A

There is a link to a higher quality version on twitch on the Youtube page

-DJ


----------



## Robym (Apr 2, 2015)

blougui @ Thu Apr 02 said:


> > What vid are talking about ? Can't see it on YT channel. thanx !
> >
> > Erik



DJ video has been on youtube for a few hours then it got taken down "by the uploader", as it says when you click on the link...


EDIT: now it's back on another link!!!!


----------



## DDK (Apr 2, 2015)

Just bought love it!!

Future request would be to have cc11 and mod control filter cutoff built in.
I know you can assign but it is nice to have the basics ready to go.
hope to see this in a update
dave


----------



## blougui (Apr 2, 2015)

Daniel James @ Thu Apr 02 said:


> blougui @ Thu Apr 02 said:
> 
> 
> > > Just watched your vid DJ, great stuff as usual. I agree with you, 1gb of raw synth waves would a long way in this library , RR are great but not essential in this kind of thing.
> ...



thanx Daniel. Haven't go through it all yet. How would you compare them to eDNA Earth ?
Erik


----------



## Resoded (Apr 2, 2015)

One question, can someone tell me how to assign parameters to the macro sliders on my own patches? Can't seem to find any info on it. Is there a manual somewhere?

Tried it yesterday, wow, love the whole interface and the sounds. Just like rev it gives that easy access to the creative process.


----------



## mk282 (Apr 2, 2015)

Read a few posts above, Resoded...


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 2, 2015)

Daniel, thank you very much for your comparison on Youtube.


----------



## tokatila (Apr 3, 2015)

Can somebody explain to me how this is different compared for e.g. putting Zebra2, Omnisphere or new Hive through some effect fx VST like the Drop or the Excalibur?


----------



## mk282 (Apr 3, 2015)

It's a different workflow, and it caters to a particular usage case. Sure, you can always DIY anything, but having the whole package doing one thing and doing it excellently has its merits.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Apr 3, 2015)

Can someone please confirm that you can save presets into the user folder AND load those afterwards. I can save them and I see them in the user folder but except the default preset 'Shimmering Waves' I can't load any of those. I'm already in touch with support but would like to know from others that this actually works.


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 3, 2015)

Guido Negraszus @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> Can someone please confirm that you can save presets into the user folder AND load those afterwards. I can save them and I see them in the user folder but except the default preset 'Shimmering Waves' I can't load any of those. I'm already in touch with support but would like to know from others that this actually works.



Yes it works here. Kontakt 5.4.3.307


----------



## Resoded (Apr 3, 2015)

mk282 @ 2nd April 2015 said:


> Read a few posts above, Resoded...



I see, too bad. Seems like a bit of an oversight as those macros are one of the best features imho. Here's hoping that the update isn't too far on the horizon.


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Apr 3, 2015)

woodsdenis @ 3rd April 2015 said:


> Guido Negraszus @ Fri Apr 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please confirm that you can save presets into the user folder AND load those afterwards. I can save them and I see them in the user folder but except the default preset 'Shimmering Waves' I can't load any of those. I'm already in touch with support but would like to know from others that this actually works.
> ...



Thanks. Did you change anything, edit the preset before you saved it? Or just as is?
I did some more testing and when I just edit the preset (like move one of those faders) and then save it it seems to work.


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 3, 2015)

Guido Negraszus @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> woodsdenis @ 3rd April 2015 said:
> 
> 
> > Guido Negraszus @ Fri Apr 03 said:
> ...



They would have been patches that I altered. Glad it works now but it should work with no changes .


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 3, 2015)

Liking it so far, but is anyone else getting very loud and annoying pops when changing presets? I think it is caused by the delays. If I wait until the delay is completely faded out, it is OK, but if I change to a new preset too early..... OUCH!!!! >8o


----------



## catsass (Apr 3, 2015)

quantum7 @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> Liking it so far, but is anyone else getting very loud and annoying pops when changing presets? I think it is caused by the delays. If I wait until the delay is completely faded out, it is OK, but if I change to a new preset too early..... OUCH!!!! >8o


I feel your pain. OUCH is right. I'll give your "wait for the delays to fade out" workaround a go. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## mk282 (Apr 3, 2015)

quantum7 @ 4.4.2015 said:


> Liking it so far, but is anyone else getting very loud and annoying pops when changing presets? I think it is caused by the delays. If I wait until the delay is completely faded out, it is OK, but if I change to a new preset too early..... OUCH!!!! >8o



It's possible to get this with delays. It's a Kontakt limitation for the time being and scripting can only go so far (can't really fix things like that).


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 4, 2015)

Another issue I'm having is that I'm not able to recall ANYTHING of what I saved, regarding the presets. 2 hours of creating some great presets all down the drain!!! :x The presets show up in the browser, but none will load. I'm still confused why they will not show up in the NKA preset list in my Kontak/Signal directory either. Now I'm just going to have to save a new NKI for each one of my user created presets. :?

Signal is great, but I think they may have rushed to put it out too quickly before many issues were solved. First off, they REALLY need to write an instruction manual for Signal, as it is a pretty deep program. Once they get some of the issues solved, it will be even more fantastic.


----------



## blougui (Apr 4, 2015)

quantum7 @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> Another issue I'm having is that I'm not able to recall ANYTHING of what I saved, regarding the presets. 2 hours of creating some great presets all down the drain!!! :x The presets show up in the browser, but none will load. I'm still confused why they will not show up in the NKA preset list in my Kontak/Signal directory either. Now I'm just going to have to save a new NKI for each one of my user created presets. :?
> 
> Signal is great, but I think they may have rushed to put it out too quickly before many issues were solved. First off, they REALLY need to write an instruction manual for Signal, as it is a pretty deep program. Once they get some of the issues solved, it will be even more fantastic.



What about saving snapshots ? 

Erik


----------



## mk282 (Apr 4, 2015)

No issues with preset saving/loading here, at all...


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 4, 2015)

quantum7 @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> Another issue I'm having is that I'm not able to recall ANYTHING of what I saved, regarding the presets. 2 hours of creating some great presets all down the drain!!! :x The presets show up in the browser, but none will load. I'm still confused why they will not show up in the NKA preset list in my Kontak/Signal directory either. Now I'm just going to have to save a new NKI for each one of my user created presets. :?
> 
> Signal is great, but I think they may have rushed to put it out too quickly before many issues were solved. First off, they REALLY need to write an instruction manual for Signal, as it is a pretty deep program. Once they get some of the issues solved, it will be even more fantastic.



Have you tried rescanning the presets, little button at bottom of presets list


----------



## Resoded (Apr 4, 2015)

quantum7 @ 4th April 2015 said:


> Another issue I'm having is that I'm not able to recall ANYTHING of what I saved, regarding the presets. 2 hours of creating some great presets all down the drain!!! :x The presets show up in the browser, but none will load. I'm still confused why they will not show up in the NKA preset list in my Kontak/Signal directory either. Now I'm just going to have to save a new NKI for each one of my user created presets. :?
> 
> Signal is great, but I think they may have rushed to put it out too quickly before many issues were solved. First off, they REALLY need to write an instruction manual for Signal, as it is a pretty deep program. Once they get some of the issues solved, it will be even more fantastic.



Ah, so Im not the only one. I contacted them yesterday and they say I was the first.

They asked me to batch resave but that didnt work. Ill let you know when I hear more.


----------



## benmrx (Apr 4, 2015)

Saving/loading presets is working fine here. IMO this is one of the smoothest 1.0 releases I've ever used.


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 4, 2015)

woodsdenis @ Wed Apr 01 said:


> Please devs let us use our own samples, this would really make this a must have. I like it and won't be returning it but this isn't for everyone. I bought it on their existing reputation , I think a walkthrough hi lighting some signature sounds would be great, and a rating system !!!! there is a lot in here




That's coming in a few weeks with Omnisphere 2. Already in MOTU"S Mach5 and
Izotope's Iris.


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 4, 2015)

MichaelL @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> woodsdenis @ Wed Apr 01 said:
> 
> 
> > Please devs let us use our own samples, this would really make this a must have. I like it and won't be returning it but this isn't for everyone. I bought it on their existing reputation , I think a walkthrough hi lighting some signature sounds would be great, and a rating system !!!! there is a lot in here
> ...



Its not a must have library but it makes doing pulses very easy and intuitive and most importantly great source sounds.


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 4, 2015)

Very strange that some of us have it working great, and others not. Snapshot also didn't work for me, as it produced strange things upon recall. All my other libraries work flawlessly with snapshot though. Strange!

*QUESTION*- Are NKA's of saved user presets showing up in your HD's Signal directory (Data)?


----------



## RCsound (Apr 4, 2015)

quantum7 @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> Very strange that some of us have it working great, and others not. Snapshot also didn't work for me, as it produced strange things upon recall. All my other libraries work flawlessly with snapshot though. Strange!
> 
> *QUESTION*- Are NKA's of saved user presets showing up in your HD's Signal directory (Data)?



Yep, but in my case, after save a user preset, i cannot access all other 500 preset that come with SIGNAL, only the user preset saved.


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 4, 2015)

RCsound @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> quantum7 @ Sat Apr 04 said:
> 
> 
> > Very strange that some of us have it working great, and others not. Snapshot also didn't work for me, as it produced strange things upon recall. All my other libraries work flawlessly with snapshot though. Strange!
> ...



This happened to me ReScan and it will all come back.


----------



## quantum7 (Apr 5, 2015)

*QUESTION*- Are NKA's of saved user presets showing up in your HD's Signal directory (Data)?


----------



## catsass (Apr 5, 2015)

quantum7 @ Sun Apr 05 said:


> *QUESTION*- Are NKA's of saved user presets showing up in your HD's Signal directory (Data)?


It would appear user preset names are stored in the _user_preset_names.nka_ located in your *Signal Meta Data* directory (a sub-directory of Data). I would assume the variables and what not of your created presets are stored within the additional user_preset NKA's located in the same directory.


----------



## RCsound (Apr 5, 2015)

woodsdenis @ Sat Apr 04 said:


> RCsound @ Sat Apr 04 said:
> 
> 
> > quantum7 @ Sat Apr 04 said:
> ...



I also have a problem with rescan, SIGNAL it's scanning again and again without stopping, i need to close the gui. i finally solve all problems after delete and replace with a backup the entire "Signal Meta Data" folder. I do not understand what happening here, but everything is working properly now.


----------



## Resoded (Apr 6, 2015)

A little update from the support staff at Output sounds, regarding the bug that makes saving/recalling presets impossible:



> Hi Erik,
> 
> Thanks so much for sending this over. We are looking into this as a top priority and will have an update available for you shortly. Thank you so much for your patience.
> 
> Best,


----------



## catsass (Apr 6, 2015)

Resoded @ Mon Apr 06 said:


> A little update from the support staff at Output sounds, regarding the bug that makes saving/recalling presets impossible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great news! I look forward to the update.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 8, 2015)

+1 for Daniel James Review, but Output should really make their own walkthrough videos (like Cinesamples, Project Sam, Daniel James  ) and not just trailers. Very annoying to see overly produced videos of floating interfaces as produced music pumps through- that's not how it looks or works. I want to see someone using it, make that person a well spoken, humble, and humorous (like the unfinished?) and you've got me sold. But it has to be practical, easy to use, sound amazing. The demos and trailers tell you almost nothing.


----------



## kotori (Apr 8, 2015)

kurtvanzo @ Wed Apr 08 said:


> +1 for Daniel James Review, but Output should really make their own walkthrough videos (like Cinesamples, Project Sam, Daniel James  ) and not just trailers.


I hope that you noticed the 12 min walk-through video on the Output site. I get what you mean though. That walk-through gives a nice introduction to the UI and the various features and explains what the different parts are, which is very useful. But in addition to that it wouldn't hurt to have a more work-flow and task oriented video demo similar to Daniel James' for those who love to tweak things.

Btw. here are some early reviews of Signal for anyone interested:
AskAudio Magazine
SCOREcast Online
Maschine Masters
Bedroom Producers Blog
FLStudioMusic

/Nils (the script developer)


----------



## catsass (Apr 25, 2015)

Resoded @ Mon Apr 06 said:


> A little update from the support staff at Output sounds, regarding the bug that makes saving/recalling presets impossible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any news on this update?


----------



## Resoded (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah, this is the last I heard:

"We've made some other adjustments and plan to release an update this week that will totally fix the preset issue. Thanks so much again for your patience!"

I received this monday the 20th, but I assume it's a bit delayed. Maybe in the coming week? Can't wait to get started with making presets.


----------



## tokatila (Apr 29, 2015)

tokatila @ Fri Apr 03 said:


> Can somebody explain to me how this is different compared for e.g. putting Zebra2, Omnisphere or new Hive through some effect fx VST like the Drop or the Excalibur?



Ok, so I bought this. So now I can explain it myself, instead of wasting countless hours with very limited skills trying to make a still sub-par sound, I just load a patch a throttling the "Full" and "Dirty" to the max. 

So I use this and Omni2 for quick results and spend those hours learning orchestration which I very much prefer to sound design anyway.

That being said, holy s**t these sounds are awesome. Almost makes me want to learn sound design. :wink:


----------



## blougui (May 5, 2015)

There have been somewhere on the InterWeb YT or Vimeo a short trailer track (epic hybrid style) from a composer not of the Output team showcasing Signal with as up to 9 kontakt intances (or were they patches ?) Signal loaded. Can't find it anymore ; was it retrieved or something ? 
thanx,
Erik

(looking for some more demos...)


----------



## apessino (May 16, 2015)

Any news on the presets saving issues? 

Love the instrument, but any presets I save cannot be loaded back. Worse, when I load a project, the first time I play it any Signal instance in it makes a "pop" sound and goes silent. The only solution is to switch to a different preset. Since I cannot restore presets I created there is no workaround I can think of where I don't lose all my work as soon as I reopen a project. :cry: 

Tried everything I could think of - during a "rescan" goes into an infinite loop, I have to unload the instance to make it stop.

I am also having strange issues with effects getting "stuck" (delays especially) where they continue to play even if I turn them off - only solution is to unload the instance and start over.

This is on Cubase 8, latest Kontakt, latest Signal (post update, as I bought it after they patched it and got the extra libraries).

Anyone else with these issues?


----------



## Resoded (May 16, 2015)

Apessino, yeah I still have the issue post update.

I'm in contact with their support about it, but the last I heard they have no idea what's causing it. I think they thought the lastest update would solve it, but they're working on it. :(


----------



## apessino (May 16, 2015)

Thanks!

Unfortunate - it is an awesome instrument and I love playing with it. I could easily live with the other bugs and even with having to reload my presets after a load to get the sounds back (for now) but the save bug makes it so that I can't use it at all. :| 

Hopefully they find and fix the problem soon...


----------



## Wes Antczak (May 16, 2015)

Okay, so after reading this thread, I thought I'd better not mess with things for now and just leave well enough alone. But it looks like everything is working okay on this end. I was able to save my own preset which I marked as a User preset and I was able to recall it from within the Signal ui. This was using the latest version of Kontakt. So, I'm able to recall my own preset as well as still having the factory presets. 

I did it in the stand-alone version though. Next, will try and see if it also works within Cubase, though I don't know if it would make a difference anyway. 

Just wondering whether it's because of our different setups or something else that we're doing differently? (This was on Win 8.1 64-bit)


----------



## apessino (May 16, 2015)

Yeah, I would love to find out what the trigger is, so maybe I can work around it - I never tried it in the standalone version, I will do that tonight.

I run Win 7 Pro 64-bit, Cubase 8 and Signal is just in an instrument track.


----------



## Resoded (May 17, 2015)

Tried it with the standalone, but that didn't work for me at least.

I also run win 7 pro 64 bit with cubase 8 pro.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 17, 2015)

Since we are discussing bugs, can someone else confirm this behavior? 

1. Open signal with the default "soo Epi" patch
2. Hit the copy button in the top right of the interface for Layer B
3. Choose "entire layer"
4. Hit "copy to Pulse A"
5. Play a sound

You will notice that only Layer B is playing and layer A does not play. I have tried this on numerous factory patches with the same result.


----------



## Wes Antczak (May 17, 2015)

I just tried this and also with a few random patches and it seems to be working on this end. I can see where the Pulse A portion changes to duplicate Pulse B.

So, the mystery deepens. Meaning... I wonder why it seems to be working for some people and not for others. Are you guys starting from the initial release? I'm starting from the 1.1 release.

I'm going to go back and try copying other patches and also to go the other way. From Pulse A to Pulse B. 




SomeGuy @ Sun May 17 said:


> Since we are discussing bugs, can someone else confirm this behavior?
> 
> 1. Open signal with the default "soo Epi" patch
> 2. Hit the copy button in the top right of the interface for Layer B
> ...


----------



## SomeGuy (May 17, 2015)

Wow thats interesting! Happens to me on both my macbook laptop running Kontakt 5.5.0 and Mac Pro Desktop running Kontakt 5.4.2. I am running the 1.1 update.

edit: I think I figured out a work around. If I go through the process I described earlier, once I hit "copy to Pulse A" the interface goes back to the main page. If I play a note now, I only Layer B plays. If I then go back into the copy page, both layers now play! I dont know if its related, but when I go back into the copy page "entire layer" under B is still highlighted. Anyway, sounds like a bug to me and I think I'll let them know, as I can reproduce it on both of my systems running two different versions of Kontakt.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 17, 2015)

In response to the ability to save user presets and reload them, it seems to be working fine here. I've edited a factory preset, reserved it under a new name, and was able to reload it from the user folder. So that seems to be working fine on my end.


----------



## apessino (May 18, 2015)

Yeah, standalone vs. DAW makes no difference at all - these are all problems internal to Signal and have nothing to do with the host. It is just very buggy, unfortunately...

As for the presets, I managed to get them working by completely deleting the entire "metadata" folder and replacing it with a fresh copy from the original installation files. That appears to solve the problem in the sense that I was able to create two patches, save them and recall them. 

This seems to point to data corruption as the cause of the issue - playing with the instrument has the potential to compromise the save data to the point where nothing works or can be recovered anymore. I have no doubt that as I continue to use it it will corrupt itself again and I will lose all my presets.

So, for now, what I am doing is, EVERY time I save a preset:

- BEFORE saving I make a copy of the whole metadata folder (just the user files might be enough, but just in case...)
- save the preset
- check if the save was successful, if not... close the whole thing, restore the folder (and my preset would be lost, but at least just that one).

Less than ideal for sure, but that's the only thing I can think of at the moment...


----------



## apessino (May 18, 2015)

Spoke too soon - looks like that even this workaround is not enough. I can only save presets that are variations on the factory presets. :cry: If I load "init," mke a new pach and then save it... all gone, every one of my presets lost.

Anyhow, I give up - until it gets fixed Signal is completely unusable for me.


----------



## mk282 (May 19, 2015)

Just a note - if you're on Kontakt 5.4, you can use Kontakt's own snapshots feature to save your own presets, in case all else fails...


That said, I'm on W7 x64 here as well, and preset saving works over here, as does recalling in my host (Reaper).


----------



## Resoded (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for the tip mk282, haven't used that function before but it would be sweet if it works.


----------



## mk282 (May 19, 2015)

It sure does.


----------



## apessino (May 19, 2015)

Always forget about Snapshots... not sure why. :mrgreen: 

Thanks for the tip - I will try and see if that works.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

apessino @ Tue May 19 said:


> Always forget about Snapshots... not sure why. :mrgreen:
> 
> Thanks for the tip - I will try and see if that works.



Did this end up working out for you?


----------



## mk282 (Jun 9, 2015)

Snapshots will always work.


----------



## apessino (Jun 9, 2015)

Yes indeed! Snapshots work perfectly - I don't even get that strange problem where I have to reload a preset when first opening a project.

It is a really great instrument! 8)


----------



## Resoded (Jun 10, 2015)

Yes it worked for me too, so big thanks to mk282.


----------



## Output (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I've held off posting here for a while since I've been in touch with many of you directly. Thanks so much for your excellent feedback and patience with the Windows based custom preset recall and scanning issues. We're pleased to find that snapshots serve as a suitable alternative to saving your presets as .nka files, but we're still committed to fixing the original issue. There are multiple sets of eyes on this bug at the moment, so please know that it's not forgotten. Currently we're hard at work towards our next update, which will include some long awaited features. Stay tuned!

- Jay, Output Support


----------



## catsass (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the info, Jay. I'm looking forward to the impending update.


----------



## Resoded (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks Jay for letting us know. Looking forward to the update!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 24, 2015)

WOW! I just lost ALL my presets (factory and user) for Signal after making quite a few and using them in a multiple projects. I dont know what has changed since friday, but when I open signal now and try to load a patch, and there are no presets choose from! Thankfully it seems any patches I've already used are still in my sessions, but I cannot browse this instrument anymore! Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated, as I really dont know what to do and need to be up and running again ASAP!

edit: When trying to load a patch again I noticed a "scan" button on the bottom of the browser inside Signal. I clicked it, scanned the folder and everything seems to be corrected. Wow my heart stopped there for a second! I dont know what happened, but I'm just happy that it seems to work again.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm starting to weaken, what with the 10th "free expansion pack ending" email.

Originally I didn't look much at Signal even though I love REV, and 99% of the reason was that I felt it would really duplicate what I happily do in Omni 2. That's still an overriding concern, but with the Omni 2 tagging in such a challenged state, I find myself considering this again. Any time-considered thoughts from users, especially those with O2? Do you find yourself naturally turning to Signal for pulses / arps in preference and getting good results quickly?


----------



## woodsdenis (Jun 30, 2015)

http://www.alexhilton.net/A1AUDIO/index.php/a1triggergate does pulse from anything and free!!!

I do use Signal a lot , not a replacement for Omni but what you get is the sound design expertise of the devs, if purchasing use a 3rd party vendor like Audiodeluxe and save a lot .


----------



## playz123 (Jun 30, 2015)

Just purchased this today (late to the party as always), and am looking forward to working with it. I'm sure all the posts in this thread will prove to be valuable.
BTW, amazingly fast download.....one of the best ever.


----------



## apessino (Jun 30, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> WOW! I just lost ALL my presets (factory and user) for Signal after making quite a few and using them in a multiple projects. I dont know what has changed since friday, but when I open signal now and try to load a patch, and there are no presets choose from! Thankfully it seems any patches I've already used are still in my sessions, but I cannot browse this instrument anymore! Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated, as I really dont know what to do and need to be up and running again ASAP!
> 
> edit: When trying to load a patch again I noticed a "scan" button on the bottom of the browser inside Signal. I clicked it, scanned the folder and everything seems to be corrected. Wow my heart stopped there for a second! I dont know what happened, but I'm just happy that it seems to work again.



Until they fix the known preset saving issues (which I am sure will be soon) I would suggest you load each of the patches you created and also save them as a snapshot. If your preset file gets corrupted you will lose every single one of your patches in every project, since the preset file is global. Snapshots will still work... think of them as insurance.


----------



## apessino (Jun 30, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> I'm starting to weaken, what with the 10th "free expansion pack ending" email.
> 
> Originally I didn't look much at Signal even though I love REV, and 99% of the reason was that I felt it would really duplicate what I happily do in Omni 2. That's still an overriding concern, but with the Omni 2 tagging in such a challenged state, I find myself considering this again. Any time-considered thoughts from users, especially those with O2? Do you find yourself naturally turning to Signal for pulses / arps in preference and getting good results quickly?



Signal is fantastic - I also have O2 and it is, obviously, brilliant and technically capable of doing anything and everything, but the effort it takes is also proportional since its parameter space is essentially endless.

Signal is much more specific, but that specific thing it does really well. It is a tool to create pulsating, evolving drones/pads - at doing that it is an order of magnitude more efficient than Omnisphere. Approachable, fun to use, great results in a very short time... what's not to like?


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 10, 2015)

Guy Rowland said:


> I'm starting to weaken, what with the 10th "free expansion pack ending" email.
> 
> Originally I didn't look much at Signal even though I love REV, and 99% of the reason was that I felt it would really duplicate what I happily do in Omni 2. That's still an overriding concern, but with the Omni 2 tagging in such a challenged state, I find myself considering this again. Any time-considered thoughts from users, especially those with O2? Do you find yourself naturally turning to Signal for pulses / arps in preference and getting good results quickly?



Signal is FANTASTIC! I've been using it all over some hybrid work I've been doing as its easy to use & fast to come up with nice pulses / rhythmic interest. My biggest complaint with it though is everything is set to 4/4. There doesn't seem to be any way to have accents hitting on 5/4, 3/4, 9/8 patterns, at least not when using the loop / wave pulse types. You can kind of fake it with the Arp / sequencer, but they sound completely different than the loop / wave pulse types.

It would be awesome to have odd meter functionality, and because of this I do find it quite limiting as I enjoy writing in odd meters. However, when I need something just pulsing away in 4/4 its my go to pulser.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 14, 2015)

One question: Signal appears in the library tab on the left but I only see 1 main patch there. Is that correct or should I be able to scroll through the presets in the lib tab also ? I ask because in the main plug in window I can NOT SCROLL through the presets and testing always is a bit tiring because the scroll bar reacts quite roughly: shure if there are 700 presets to scroll through over a distance of 2 inches :-( Up and down arrows also do not work. A Cubase 8/64 issue?


----------



## apessino (Jul 14, 2015)

There is only one instrument - I have no trouble scrolling the presets or using the arrows with Cubase 8/64 but, as it has been discussed here, Signal still has a few issues with preset management.

I restored the original installation files and then limited myself to snapshots for saving/loading, doing so has avoided all problems.


----------



## kclements (Jul 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Signal is FANTASTIC! I've been using it all over some hybrid work I've been doing as its easy to use & fast to come up with nice pulses / rhythmic interest. My biggest complaint with it though is everything is set to 4/4.



I asked about this on Facebook and Output responded that the full version has odd meter presets. Are you using the full or free version? This is a plug I'm interested in, but would like the odd meter available too.

Cheers
kc


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm surprised they haven't fixed the preset problem yet. Is there a reason Output doesn't provide presets as instruments (as a option) like most other developers (open each preset then save instrument)? At least then patches could be accessed quickly In the library menu if the preset selection isn't working (or gets deleted... Wow). I'm holding off on purchasing this until they fix it or release preset instruments. Kind of sad they want the customer to deal with this (snapshot workaround) for so long.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 14, 2015)

kclements said:


> I asked about this on Facebook and Output responded that the full version has odd meter presets. Are you using the full or free version? This is a plug I'm interested in, but would like the odd meter available too.
> 
> Cheers
> kc


Running the full version. There is an important distenction, you can run 3/4 using the sequencer / arp as the pulse generation drawing your own patterns, but NOT using the loops / waves pulse types which are set by "bars." Here is my tech support request and their reply:



> I'm sorry but for the life of me I cannot figure this out. I have a project in 3/4 time, when I choose for the pulse a wave of "1 Bar" its 1 bar of 4/4 and not 3/4. Is there a way to use Pulse in 3/4 projects? I write in a lot of odd meters (3/4, 5/4, 7/8, 9/8 etc) and would LOVE to be able to easily adapt these sounds for these different time signatures. I know how to use the step sequencer in these signatures pretty easy, but the waves / loop sources have interesting shapes / sounds which I cannot seem to figure out how to make these conform to "1 bar" in these different time signatures.
> 
> *REPLY*
> _There's no way to adapt the Wave pulse type to meters other than 4/4. However with the Step and Arp, you can set the quantization value to a quarter note and set the amount of steps to any multiple of 3 (up to 32) to achieve 3/4 time. I hope this helps!
> ...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 14, 2015)

kurtvanzo said:


> I'm surprised they haven't fixed the preset problem yet. Is there a reason Output doesn't provide presets as instruments (as a option) like most other developers (open each preset then save instrument)? At least then patches could be accessed quickly In the library menu if the preset selection isn't working (or gets deleted... Wow). I'm holding off on purchasing this until they fix it or release preset instruments. Kind of sad they want the customer to deal with this (snapshot workaround) for so long.



Well, I guess they could do this as a backup, but they have a nice category based browsing system that allows you to narrow down their vast amount of presets by style (aggressive, etherial, experimental, etc) as well as beat (16th, 8th, etc) which make it very quick to find something in a style you need.


----------



## kclements (Jul 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Running the full version. There is an important distenction, you can run 3/4 using the sequencer / arp as the pulse generation drawing your own patterns, but NOT using the loops / waves pulse types which are set by "bars." Here is my tech support request and their reply:



Well, that is interesting. The reply I got via their Facebook page says "We have lots of pulse instruments with odd time signatures in the full version..."

Here's the post. 

Now I'm not saying your mistaken, but they should get their stories straight. I'd be pretty po'd if I bought this based on their FB post and find out it's not accurate. 

Cheers
kc


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jul 14, 2015)

SomeGuy said:


> Well, I guess they could do this as a backup, but they have a nice category based browsing system that allows you to narrow down their vast amount of presets by style (aggressive, etherial, experimental, etc) as well as beat (16th, 8th, etc) which make it very quick to find something in a style you need.



Seems like they could come up with a folder system that would work- as many libraries do- at least until they fix this. But I do love their search system- shame a glitch could cripple it so easily.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jul 14, 2015)

kclements said:


> Well, that is interesting. The reply I got via their Facebook page says "We have lots of pulse instruments with odd time signatures in the full version..."
> 
> Here's the post.
> 
> ...




I guess their post should read "we have lots of pulse instruments that you can make odd time signatures within the arp of the full version".


----------

